# Signature Competition/SOTW 5 (Week Ending September 19th, 2008) - VOTING



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok, so here is the poll to vote for everyone's favorite piece from the 5th edition of our official GFX Showroom SOTW competition. The poll will close on Sunday, September 21st, at 7 PM eastern time (next competition thread will be posted late Sunday night, or Monday)! With all that out of the way....HERE WE GO! 

Votes will be public, so even if you don't reply...people will see who you picked. OH YEAH, participants...(you already know) don't vote for yourself because the counter won't include that specific vote!

The winner receives 5000 credits and a small banner to use for the week.

Best of luck to everyone!

----------

Which graphic do YOU like the MOST?


KryOnicle:











*MJB23*:











*Composure:*











*Steph05050:*











*Toxic:*











Chuck8807:










*norway1:*


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Sorry it took me so long to get this up.

My vote goes to Toxic, he's really improved a lot over just a week.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Toxic gets my vote. Good work all round though


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks guys!! 2 votes, my goal this week was to earn a single vote so my expectations are exceeded.

Composure gets my vote.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Kakarat!


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

This is a pretty close one. Let's get some more votes in before it closes tonight.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Well done everyone really great work, But i gotta go with Scrubs on this one..


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Composure is this weeks winner. Congrats the credits and banner will be on their way soon.

I'm a little dissapointed in the amount of votes this week tho. We were pulling in around 30 or 40 before. Hopefully next week we can get more, it makes it better.


----------

